# Question about making a lego 3x3.



## Trovaa (Oct 25, 2017)

Seen a few tutorials on them but I'm wondering what cube would be the proper size for the lego plates, and if the cube also turns well. I'm thinking of modding a zhanchi since the pieces are somewhat square and I just need to round off one corner of the lego plate.
any other cubes that are just as good or better and will still work?


----------



## AlphaSheep (Oct 25, 2017)

A 2x2 lego plate is 16x16 mm and most modern cubes have pieces that are over 18mm, so most cubes should be fine as long as the rounding is less than 2mm. The pieces on a Zhanchi are 19mm.


----------



## applezfall (Oct 25, 2017)

I think a 50mm cube would be good


----------

